# Long period, anyone else had this?



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi my period is usually 4-5 days long and it's 7 days and very light but 
still bleeding. I really don't want to go to the doctor about it ...  Has anyone had experience of this?

I thought it had finished after 6 days but had a pain in my cervix and been bleeding all day.  Hopefully it will stop soon, I think it's a real issue if it's longer than 10 days.

tHANKS X


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hiya,

I havent had this myself, but just wanted to see if you're okay and when it eventually stopped? Hope all is well now.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks, it stopped after 10 days.  I am not sure what my cycle is doing now, so just waiting for AF, which would nornally have been 2 days ago.  I am not pregnant.  The doctor thinks it's stress has just messed things up.  

She taken swabs etc, ordered and scan.  I will be glad when I get the scan...  It's a bit of pain, I wonder if it's just part of aging.  

I hope you are well
xxx


----------



## mscandy35 (Sep 4, 2013)

It’s good to know you are in healthy state now . Most cases of prolonged and continuous menstrual bleeding are due to hormonal fluctuations and there are several ways to address those.
Gaining or losing a significant amount of weight, dieting, changes in exercise routines, travel, illness, or other disruptions in a woman’s daily routine can have an impact on her menstrual cycle. 
Exercise and a healthy diet are essential in maintaining a healthy body and regulating your period. Activities such as Yoga, running, going for long walks, and other aerobic activities are great for the mind and the body. Practice stress reduction and relaxation techniques.

My gyno believes, two irregular cycles a year is probably normal for many women.She generally advices that, if irregularities in your flow go away the following month, there is probably nothing too serious going on . If you are worried, maintain record of menstrual cycles, including when menstruation begins and ends, how much flow you have (count number of pads and tampons used).
Best wishes,
Candy.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot, I've just seen your message.  It turned out it was caused by a cyst, which has now gone (after a mega accupressure massage).  Thanks again x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad it's sorted, I would add that if you have concurrent periods like that I was ask your gp for a referral for a ultrasound.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you Sheila x


----------

